# Which should I read first?



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I am debating between three books to read, I am going to read all three but would like to know from someone who has read them which one I should start with. The three books are 1. The Stand by Stephen King, 2. 1984 by George Orwell, and finally 3. Lucifer's Hammer by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand.

Other than the Stephen King (who is a douche bag), they are entertaining reads, but not nearly as important as Atlas. (Okay, 1984 is worthwhile but nothing close to Atlas.) If you have already read Atlas, then read The Fountainhead followed by The Virtue of Selfishness.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I haven't read 1984 and the Stand since after high school and they were both forced reading. So I really couldn't put my 100% behind either; but I remember enjoying them both; but once more it was "forced" reading. 

Lucifer's Hammer is a good book; but it's a LONG book. And by long I don't mean in length; but at times the never ending story. I think I put it in my review that at the end of it you kinda wish there was more; but while your reading it you'll be asking... is it almost over yet?


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

Inor, thank you for your suggestion. I just bought a three book set by Ayn Rand, Atlas Shrugged, Fountainhead, and We The Living from ebay after watching a few reviews on youtube. Cant wait to start reading them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

taps50 said:


> Inor, thank you for your suggestion. I just bought a three book set by Ayn Rand, Atlas Shrugged, Fountainhead, and We The Living from ebay after watching a few reviews on youtube. Cant wait to start reading them.


You got three of the best. Fountainhead describes the problem, Atlas the solution. We the Living is a little weird, but it is a fun short read.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Read Lucifer's Hammer first. It gives a realistic reason for the SHTF and then tells of some of the problems that could possibly arise and some of the answers to some of those problems. 

Other books mentioned by others are great, but there was only a list of 3 books to work with given, and out of those 3 I think Lucifer's Hammer will give you a sense of purpose as to why it is a good idea to prep.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Lucifer's Hammer is a very good book but I found it difficult to push through. It reminded me of going on a really long hike; I wanted to quit more than once but stayed the course. In the end I was both relieved it was over and glad I did it.


----------

